# Hi I'm New Here! Looking for support and to be supportive.



## Mrs.Tweety27

So here's a little background. I'm 27 and have been trying to conceive with my hubby for little over a year now. I was diagnosed with Hashimotos that caused me to have hypothyroidism about 1.5 years ago. My labs have been good for awhile now but still no luck in the baby making department.

I'm currently 1 day away from AF and secretly hopeful with every backache or weird cramp I feel. I know 1 year is not as long as a lot of women here but every month that it doesn't happen is another devastating blow.

Please share your ttc journey below, I would love to feel not so alone.


----------



## Pinkee

PCOS here, Coming through to hopefully have a #2

welcome!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 

I hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi and welcome to the forum <3

Take a look at the boards under the TTC category where you find journals, support and a bunch of great gals!

x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## oliv

Welcome!!

Low egg count and on the verge of infertility but I'm here pregnant with #3


----------

